# march= ...

## zinion

Hm also mir ist aufgefallen, daß ich bei der Installtion und auch bisher gar kein march=athlon64 gesetzt habe. Ich glaube weil ich unsicher war, da im AMD64 Handbuch nur erwähnt wurde, daß man NICHT AthlonXP verwenden soll aber auch keine Alternative...

Jetzt habe ich mittlerweile mitbekommen, daß da marh="athlon64" hingehört. Wie wirkt sich das Geschwindigkeitsmäßig aus? Ist das so stark spürbar, daß eine Neuinstallation lohnt? Denn mein System ist zwar sehr schnell aber noch nciht ganz so wie ich es erwartet hatte. Windows läuft zum Teil echt noch flüssiger als mein Gentoo...

----------

## Gronau_

Afaik wird die march erst ab gcc <3.4.x unterstützt, gentoo benutzt aber noch 3.3, deswegen hat die march noch keine wirkung. Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege.

----------

## Sas

1. Ist es unwahrscheinlich, dass du bei Standardaufgaben einen Unterschied festellen wirst.

2. Musst du nicht alles neu einrichten, wenn du wirklich alles neu kompilieren willst. Da genügt auch ein 'emerge -e world'.

3. Kannst du mit Windows nichts vergleichen. Selbst wenn es die gleichen Anwendungen auf beiden Platformen gibt, da z.B. andere Software nebenher läuft, Hardware anders eingestellt sein kann, andere Libs genutzt werden usw. Außerdem ist Windows mit 386er, maximal mit 586er-Kompatibilität kompiliert.

Edit: Man kann Gentoo auch mit GCC-3.4 nutzen, ich mach das z.B. so...

----------

## @4u

Die "langsamere Reaktionszeit" liegt am Design von Unix/Linux. Ich hatte dazu vor kurzem eine interessante Seite gefunden - weiß aber leider nicht mehr die URL.

Man nehme sich einfach Xorg als Beispiel: Im Gegensatz zun Windows, wo wichtige (grundlegende) grafische Funktionen direkt in die Kernel integriert sind, wird bei Xorg eine externe Software aufgesetzt. Zusätzlich ist Xorg auch noch in einen Client- und einen Server-Prozess unterteilt, wobei der Server-Prozess (bitte korrigieren, wenn ich Client und Server wiedermal durcheinander bringe) auch noch für die anzuzeigenden Programmdaten (Fenster) wieder spezielle Schnittstellen zwischen Xorg und der Kernel benutzen darf - Xorg kann und darf nicht direkt auf die Grafikkarte zugreifen (eventuell von DirectFB mal abgesehen - obwohl auch das ist, glaube ich, nur ein Interface).

Sobald dein Rechner aber unter höhere Last kommt, beispielsweise durch die Arbeit mit Videos oder was auch immer, wirst du merken, dass dein Gentoo-System plötzlich wieder besser auf deine Interaktionen reagiert, als ein vergleichbares Windows-OS.

----------

## Regnaron

Ich besitze zwar selbst keinen 64bitter, aber ich denke nicht dass dir ein erneutes Kompilieren deines Systems mit 64bit Optierungen viel bringen wird. Software die die Register nutzen kann fehlt IMHO einfach noch. Videobarbeitung und dergleichen wird wahrscheinlich deutlich schneller werden, aber ich möchte bezweifeln ob KDE nur wegen der 64bit schneller starten wird...

Falls du natürlich die Zeit hast sollte dich nichts daran hindern das ganze mal mit 64bit Auszuprobieren. Der Kompiliervorgang sollte ja in etwa einer Nacht abgeschlossen sein...

----------

## zinion

Die 64bit-Version habe ich ja installiert, nur das march weggelassen.

Jo und ihr habt recht, wenn ich Videos gucke und all das, dann ist es echt mehr "am flutschen" @ gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Falls du schon den gcc-3.4 verwendest, hier mal die Flags, wie sie

AMD für den Athlon64 und gcc-3.4 empfiehlt:

```

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon64 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops"

```

----------

## ThePsycho

äh, sorry, aber kann ich da ne quellenangabe haben? ich hab bei amd nichts gefunden von wegen empfehlung und so...

----------

## @4u

Ich tippe mal auf:

AMD (2004): Compiler Usage Guidelines for 64-bit Operating Systems on AMD64 Platforms (online)(16.11.2004) http://www.amd.com/us-en/assets/content_type/white_papers_and_tech_docs/32035.pdf

(Seite 29)

----------

## zinion

Ah danke, das waren schon recht ausführliche antworten.

Kann ich einfach gcc 3.4 emergen oder muss ich da noch was beachten?

----------

